# My Originals Demo(s)



## Composer2005 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hello all,

I am a Composer living in Australia.

I have composed two Symphonies along with many other Genres for various ensembles, great and smaller!

To help contribute to this Forum I would like to present first a work for Piano & Violoncello!

Only favourable comments permitted!


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

There are only three things certain in this world; death, taxes and unfavorable comments. Get over it and don't be discouraged.

I'd like to know a little more about your musical background before I comment further.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Only favourable comments permitted!


Fair comments are always better.


----------



## Composer2005 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nothing discourages me as I have been composing successfully for over 50 years!

Say what you like about my music, but before you do, I want to know YOUR Musical credentials? )-


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Composer, I'm also from Oz and I've been making music successfully for 40years but that does not mean its any good but your tune is pleasant- Oh credentials will bad ones do


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Far more Pop music oriented than Classical.


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

Vasks said:


> Far more Pop music oriented than Classical.


Something like on melodies of Queen group


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Pleasant enough noodling. Sufficiently positive?


----------



## Composer2005 (Apr 10, 2017)

Everyone is entitled to their comments!

Bad or great credentials is fine by me!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Composer2005 said:


> Everyone is entitled to their comments!
> 
> Bad or great credentials is fine by me!


I would like to hear the symphony.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

> Musical credentials?


None whatsoever, I wouldn't know a minim from a half-note. I'm at the customer end of the music business.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Composer2005 said:


> Everyone is entitled to their comments!
> 
> Bad or great credentials is fine by me!


Thats a relief....................


----------

